# Is simeticone safe in pregnancy?



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Rather TMI   but I've been having quite a bit of stomach ache recently (not like contractions) and its been suggested it may be trapped wind. My partner got me some tablets called "Wind Settlers" from Boots.  The active ingredient per capsule is simeticone 100mg. Is this safe to take in the third trimester of pregnancy? The leaflet only advises to see your doctor before taking it if pregnant but its very difficult to get appointments with my doctors unfortunately. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated, thank you 

- Greta.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of problems  Have you spoken to midwife to check out pains? Best to at least speak to them to be on safe side 

There is limited data on simeticone in pregnancy but nothing to suggest it is harmful, so it's probably okay to take a short course if you need to and it helps. The company don't license these tablets in pregnancy but they don't say they can't be used just that caution should be exercised if you take them when pregnant.

Hope symptoms clear up soon  
Maz x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Thanks ever so much for replying and for the advice, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately I can't ask my midwife as I don't have a phone number and my next appointment isn't until the 22nd December. However I'm seeing a consultant on Monday so I'll ask him about them  

The tummy ache isn't often and apparently one tablet can help, so I'll just take them infrequently if they help. 

Thanks again  

- Greta.


----------

